# Murray McMurray Mystery Bird



## Apopkacluckers (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone have any ideas to this chicken? It really looks rumpless to this point and is feather legged.















Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## ladycat (Aug 6, 2012)

I think it's a Dark Brahma.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Likely an Easter Egger. They use Araucana in their mixes at Murray MacMurray I'm quite sure.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

And if crossed with a brahma, which is does resemble, that explains the legs.


----------



## hobbitgrannytoad (Jul 27, 2012)

He looks a lot like the mystery bird I got last year. Mine is a Cuckoo Moran. I absolutely love mine. I would like a hen of this breed as their eggs are a dark chocolate color.


----------

